# Mount networked Gentoo box under Windows

## RobotGymnast

Is there a way to do this? I mainly use my Gentoo box for things, but I can't find a good way to use Itunes U and sync my iPod under Gentoo, so I'd like to use a Windows system to mount my Gentoo system as a network drive, and just use it as an interface.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RobotGymnast,

There is a free (as in beer) NFS client for windows from microsoft.

If you don't like NFS, then set up Samba on Gentoo

----------

## RobotGymnast

I've set up NFS; now how do I access the directories from Windows?

----------

## Chiitoo

You might have seen this already but...

I tumbled upon this:

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/

It seems a bit old but I guess it should be helpful.

At least I hope it is!  ^^

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RobotGymnast,  

On Windows your need SFU yep, thats its real name.

It provides a NFS client on windows so you can mount *NIX NFS shares as if they were Windows network drives.

----------

